# LOL!! This is my dogs new bed............



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is where i found my boy!

He was accidently shut in the kitchen when we popped to the shop..........10 mins later we were home and found him asleep in Stitch's litter tray! 

It can't have been comfortable!

And then in his bed with Stitch. 
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

LMAO awwwww!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww...:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::laugh:

Lovely pictures.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont know, if you ask me i think his new bed is a bit crappy ..LOL hahahahahahaha:001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little thing, imagine being forced to sleep in there.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

aw could u imagine what he must hav thot"god is this my new bed..not so comfey,what have i dun to deserve this???" haha


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

dingal2000 said:


> I dont know, if you ask me i think his new bed is a bit crappy ..LOL hahahahahahaha:001_tt2:


Lol!! I am a big meanie!  



thedogsmother said:


> Poor little thing, imagine being forced to sleep in there.


Ssshhhh, don't let my bad secret out............your not meant to tell people that i make him sleep there! :001_tt2: 



staceydawlz said:


> aw could u imagine what he must hav thot"god is this my new bed..not so comfey,what have i dun to deserve this???" haha


I know! I don't actually know what on earth went through his head! ut: LOL! I would love to know why he felt the need to snooze there!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Poor dog fancy being forced to sleep in the cats litter tray. 

I just hope the cat han't used the litter tray before he decided to use it as a bed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

and you wonder why they call springers crazy? :lol:

(this was the bottom bit of a rats cage with a blanket in it for the cat to sleep in, but someone else had ideas)

At least your boy could fit, I don't think Barney could if he tried I was shocked just to see him sat in it.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Where does the cat poo? Great pictures


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> I dont know, if you ask me i think his new bed is a bit crappy ..LOL hahahahahahaha:001_tt2:


LOL 

cute pictures!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

cant believe nones mentioned stitches face he looks well miffed in the second picture lol! maybe he though hang on mate this is my bed now you've got yours in the kitchen


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The tray was clean lol!!!! I don't what came over him! I wish i could ask him why he thought that would make a good bed! LOL!!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

LOLOL!
That made me laff loudly to myself :001_tt2:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww thats so funny


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL awwww! so cute haha


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Awwww bless what a sweetie. Pretty impressive he managed to squeeze himself in there!


----------



## MY-PK Bobby (Sep 17, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> This is where i found my boy!
> 
> He was accidently shut in the kitchen when we popped to the shop..........10 mins later we were home and found him asleep in Stitch's litter tray!
> 
> ...


Poor little guy :blushing: I hope you hugged him a lot


----------

